# My Ava..<3



## Andypanda6570

......


----------



## minties

&#9829;Such a beautiful name.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I deleted what was written But here it is..:hugs:

"If before you were born, I could have gone to heaven and saw all the beautiful souls, I still would have chosen you...
If God had told me, "This soul would one day need extra care and needs," I still would have chosen you...
If He had told me, "This soul may make your heart bleed," I still would have chosen you...
If He had told me, "This soul would make you question the depth of your faith," I still would have chosen you...
If He had told me "This soul would make tears flow from your eyes that could fill a river," I still would have chosen you...
If He had told me "This soul may one day make you witness overbearing suffering," I still would have chosen you...
If He had told me, "All that you know to be normal would drastically change," I still would have chosen you...
Of course, even though I would have chosen you, I know it was God who chose me for you."


----------



## wildflower79

beautiful words :hugs:


----------



## Navi

This breaks my heart. This reiterates how I feel so deeply. I don't know how many times I thought that while I was losing her, and after.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

March 3 ( 3 months from now ) it will be 4 years she is gone. How and where did 4 years go? I don't know why, but lately she has been on my mind more than usual and I have been crying more often, I wonder why that is?

Thanks for reading.. Love to you all XOOOoooXO <3


----------



## mhazzab

Beautiful words for the perfect little angel, Ava Sofia.

I think it's normal to have phases where you think of them constantly, and those where it's a little less often...at least that's how it works for me anyway.

And yes, I know...how did it get close to 4 years... sometimes it feels so far away now, like it happened to a different person :( and that in itself makes me sad.

Love you x


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Beautiful words for the perfect little angel, Ava Sofia.
> 
> I think it's normal to have phases where you think of them constantly, and those where it's a little less often...at least that's how it works for me anyway.
> 
> And yes, I know...how did it get close to 4 years... sometimes it feels so far away now, like it happened to a different person :( and that in itself makes me sad.
> 
> Love you x

Yea, it seems it works that way for me too..
Love you too XOXOooXO:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alex_22

Big hugs!! Your beautiful baby girl is watching down on you, she may be gone from your life but will forever be in your heart xx


----------



## Kelly9

I think thats how it goes, maybe will go on like that forever? Thats how it happens for me anyway, though I definitely think more of Hannah around her birth/death day anniversary.

Lots of hugs <3


----------

